# Convert .eps & .ai to .sew,.jeff and .dst



## Tribull Graphics

Hi all been hunting for a program prefer freeware if there is one where i can convert my vector art from .ai, .eps or other formats into embroidery machine formats such as .jeff, .sew .dst and other.

I know wilcom is supposed to be great but i hear its quite pricey and basically im just trying to experiement for now and do a few custom designs for family friends.

can anyone reccomend a solution?

also if anyone knows how to do these with illustrator, fireworks, photoshop or other prog that would help also.

Thanks


----------



## Jasonda

I think this is called digitizing software.

I don't know of any freeware versions, but you might check out Corel DRAWings. It is cheaper than Wilcom.

If you don't want to buy your own software, some companies offer digitizing services.

This thread might be helpful:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8658


----------



## vctradingcubao

I don't think there's a freeware out there yet that can convert your vector graphics to embroidery stitch files. The conversion are too complicated and involves too many command processes, i.e. what kind of stitches to use, where to start & stop the stitches, when & where to cut the threads & change colors, what thread density to use, etc.

There's a shareware file in windaisy.com that you can download but I think the output is limited to a thousand stitches, (almost useless in my opinion).

Wilcom & Pulse offers freeware "viewer" versions of their programs, meaning, you can just view & resize some embroidery stitch files.

If it's just a simple artwork, PM me the ai or corel draw file and I'll try to send you the .dst and .pof file.


----------



## scuba_steve2699

There are a few free or low cost digitizing programs out there on the internet. The problem with most of them is that there is a significant learning curve to the process. I have spent 2 years learning digitizing and it still has new tricks come up daily. Think of learning to use an artwork program and how difficult that is if you have never used one before. On top of all that there are many varibles to embroidery that are not present with screen printing. If it is a vector graphic already, you can send it to me and i will try to get it done for you today (depending on how simple it is) Most programs that say they will take vector graphics and at a push of a button convert it to embroidery just dont perform like they say. Every show I go to I look at the new software and it just doesn't do it well. If I cna help I will though.


----------



## StitchShoppe

There is a new software out called Power Stich for OS. You are kind of at a disadvantage as most embroidery/digitizing softwares run in Windows.
All automatic vector conversion softwares have a way to go before they will be able to compete with an actual digitizing program. The quality issues arise in several areas. Primarily in the way they generate the stitches and the defaults or values used to create them. Another issue to consider is artistic input. You need to know what types of stitching/underlays to use and what order to sew them in order to produce a quality embroidery. I think the power stitch is about $2000.


----------



## EmbDigitizing

Hi there,

Being in the embroidery digitizing industry for many years, i havent found any software so for that is free. Digitizing software are mostly too costly for anyone to buy, especially the professional series.

If you want to convert embroidery file formats (like DST to PES) you can do that with Tajima Ambaasador, this is a free software to open embroidery files and play with them. You can find the software at Product Downloads

Digitizing itself has a very steep learning curve. I would suggest you search for demos and try them.


----------



## krdslv

just to follow up from this i was wondering if there was either a way or someone who would be able to take a dst file that i have and export it into a windows based image file?

We had this done for t-shirts and hats but now need to use the image for business cards etc and don't have a file format that we can use.


----------



## robby

do you mean to open the dst file and then export it to, for example, a jpg file?
it can be easily done but the jpg file won't be as sharp as an image file that's exported from a vector file. And because it's unsharp, you won't have a good result if you print it on your business cards.

A dst file is formed with stitches, so when you view or print it, it will show in form of stitches, not a firm line.

My suggestion is to simply re-create the dst file into a vector file. By far, I don't know any software that can do this automatically. 




krdslv said:


> just to follow up from this i was wondering if there was either a way or someone who would be able to take a dst file that i have and export it into a windows based image file?
> 
> We had this done for t-shirts and hats but now need to use the image for business cards etc and don't have a file format that we can use.


----------



## vctradingcubao

another option here:

download ambassador, try and open your dst file there, zoom to largest "window", then use "printscreen" to save the view to the clipboard as jpeg file, then, open as new from the clipboard in Corel photopiant or photoshop.


----------



## krdslv

Thanks i downloaded an application that allowed to view the file. i am not by any means a designer, this logo is simple in design, do you know anyone who would be willing to assist in recreating the vector file?




robby said:


> do you mean to open the dst file and then export it to, for example, a jpg file?
> it can be easily done but the jpg file won't be as sharp as an image file that's exported from a vector file. And because it's unsharp, you won't have a good result if you print it on your business cards.
> 
> A dst file is formed with stitches, so when you view or print it, it will show in form of stitches, not a firm line.
> 
> My suggestion is to simply re-create the dst file into a vector file. By far, I don't know any software that can do this automatically.


----------



## robby

I can do it for you, email me if you need my help (please no PM)



krdslv said:


> Thanks i downloaded an application that allowed to view the file. i am not by any means a designer, this logo is simple in design, do you know anyone who would be willing to assist in recreating the vector file?


----------



## MikeyDude

I'm looking to convert a .dst file back into a jpg or similar... My boss had some t-shirts made up a while ago with the company logo on, unfortunately he didn't keep the jpg file, he only has a .dst file... HELP!?


----------



## eddienca

There is a program called embroidery magic 2 you can sometimes get it on sale for $70 bucks otherwise it is $99. You cannot take the file from EPS or JPG direct to a DST as you have to layout the stiches so that the machine knows how to sew.


----------



## laz0924

There is a free digitizing software called stitch era universal it is free you just have to pay shipping I'm waiting for my copy here is the link Midsouth Digitizing - Free Sierra Software - Stitch Era Universal


----------



## blackbeard52

Sophie Sew is free and I believe it will do that. Also This link has a individual that is translating the DST to gcode for those with embroidery and quilting interest New Machine Build DIY- CNC Embroidery Machine - CNCzone.com-The Largest Machinist Community on the net! the link for sophie sew is located there or do a google search

Bob


----------



## muneca

great info guys, thanks!


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

Hey all. I'm a new member here and was wondering if anyone could convert my hi-res png or psd file into a .ofm file. Should I make it vector in illustrator first?

Thanks much. PM me or reply here if you can do this.

William

EDIT: Turns out I need ofm, not dst.


----------



## lizziemaxine

BobFijiwinkle said:


> Hey all. I'm a new member here and was wondering if anyone could convert my hi-res png or psd file into a .ofm file. Should I make it vector in illustrator first?
> 
> Thanks much. PM me or reply here if you can do this.
> 
> William
> 
> EDIT: Turns out I need ofm, not dst.


There are probably a lot of people on this forum who can convert the artwork into a stitch file for you. Are you wanting it done for free?


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

lizziemaxine said:


> There are probably a lot of people on this forum who can convert the artwork into a stitch file for you. Are you wanting it done for free?


Yeah, I'm wanting it for free, but I might pay two or three bucks. Does that sound fair?


----------



## laz0924

Do you work for free! why do you expect other peoples work to be free for you? Just a question?


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

Well, isn't it just a matter of pressing a few buttons and waiting a while?


----------



## laz0924

And do you think that pressing a few buttons and waiting awhile happened all on it's own? Someone had to spend many hours designing a program and learning how to program in addition to learning our industry!
So no it's not just pressing a few buttons and waiting, a lot of development goes into these programs.

It's like somebody saying give me a dozen shirts for free it's just pressing a few buttons and out spits the shirt.


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

My point is that some people probably already have Design Shop or Wilcom, so they could do me a favor and convert a file for me.

I would pay a few bucks via paypal if needed.


----------



## zoom_monster

BobFijiwinkle said:


> Well, isn't it just a matter of pressing a few buttons and waiting a while?


Bob, Do you really believe it's that easy? Even if you have the absolute perfect artwork (embroidery friendly), you still have to know the fabric, compensation and settings. "just converting" will not give you the file you need. It's kind of like going to a graphic artist, giving them a jpeg off your website and saying "convert this to a PDF". I just does not work that way. Believe me, even if you have software that cost 15K, you have to have a little more talent than pressing a few buttons.


----------



## lizziemaxine

zoom_monster said:


> Bob, Do you really believe it's that easy? Even if you have the absolute perfect artwork (embroidery friendly), you still have to know the fabric, compensation and settings. "just converting" will not give you the file you need. It's kind of like going to a graphic artist, giving them a jpeg off your website and saying "convert this to a PDF". I just does not work that way. Believe me, even if you have software that cost 15K, you have to have a little more talent than pressing a few buttons.


Thanks for posting. You said it much more politely than I would have.


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

Never mind. I got Zazzle.com to do it for me.

-Thanks for all your help.-


----------



## myfinishingtouch

Did they do it for free? With $15K invested in my Wilcom software I'd be willing to do a favor for someone that is a regular on this forum but frankly we don't really know you here.


----------



## BobFijiwinkle

No, it cost me $30.


----------



## Spades Ink Ltd.

Hi everyone,

I came across this site while looking to convert .ai into embroidery files. Interesting conversation above. I respect the investment it takes to get some of the programs out there, so before I ask my question I will say that I am willing to offer a fair amount for professional time.

Here is my conundrum.

I have started my own clothing company, and along with it the idea that I will do as much of the work by myself as possible. I am looking to get some hats done. I have the setup done already in Illustrator, and I have a quote by a company for $50 per logo to change them into the proper format. 

I would be willing to invest that or more to find out how to do it myself to effectively move forward. If this is something you think you would be interested in looking into with me please send me a message (?).

Thanks!


----------



## tfalk

Spades Ink Ltd. said:


> I would be willing to invest that or more to find out how to do it myself to effectively move forward.


There are free programs available that 'can' do this... you aren't going to find an embroidery program for $50 that will convert image files into anything you would consider sellable... I have a $6K software package that has the capability of converting images to stitch files with the push of a button. The stitch results are awful. 

For long term, you really need to look at 2 options:

1) spend a LOT of money buying embroidery digitizing software and a LOT of time learning how to use it
2) Pay someone else to do it.

If there is consistant, reliable and cheap #3, I haven't found it...


----------



## Spades Ink Ltd.

Thank you for the fast reply.

The more I look into it the more I agree with you.

6k is WELL out of my budget. 

But there is option #3!

Give grandma a big hug and get her to do some stitching 

For the time being I think I will stick with getting them done professionally. Is it unreasonable to ask an embroidery company for a copy of the file they make after they make it so I can use it again later?


----------



## tfalk

Spades Ink Ltd. said:


> Is it unreasonable to ask an embroidery company for a copy of the file they make after they make it so I can use it again later?


All part of the original negotiation/contract. If you are paying for the file to be created, it should be yours and I think you have a right to ask for a copy of the stitch file. If they are including it in the price of the finished goods, then they are probably expecting to keep the file themselves.

I use Sierra Embroidery Office. If asked, I would give someone the generated .DST file. I would not give them the original .DSG file which has the shape information.


----------



## laz0924

I don't know who you are using for digitizing but, the company I use quality punching they have a page on my account and I can download any files they have created for me. all my files are there and I can always redownload it in case I lose my copy . And it has happened.


----------



## gliderdigitizing

Hi
Automatic punching of vector files into embroidery can never replace manual punching.
If vector files are not complex, It could give you some good output but I will not advise you to invest on such creepy softwares, You can outsource your digitizing work to a good digitizing company who manually digitize your designs. There is one common problem which I usually see in most of the good programs like Wilcom, Tajima Pulse,Wings, etc. is that they they don't give smooth automatic punching of letters. Most of the letters need to adjust manually to get it into good look, We digitize all our designs manually to get the super-duper quality. Buying an automatic punching program is not a good investment if you want your embroidery business to heights. 

Regards
Glider Digitizing


----------



## laz0924

And that would be an unbiased opinion right, since you don't sell digitizing!! I have Stitch & Sew studio plus and I can tell you that the semi auto (magic wand) works very well with 80% of vector files.
I have done some that I amazed myself at how good it worked, but yes when it is a complicated design I send it to my digitizer.


----------



## gliderdigitizing

Automated programs definitely help beginners & Embroiders but professionals Digitizers rely on manual punching and even you can see the difference between the quality easily. But yes it will be a much better option if you don't rely on your digitizer's artistic abilities because a good digitizer always work hard and imagine some extra-ordinary good work even for simple logos. Yes if you have vector files with no complexity and all parts properly vectorized then you could give a good try, of course I am not here to sell my digitizing business. I am only here to help embroiders around here.


----------



## jemmyell

Ok, so what software do you use for 'manual puching'? By that do you mean that you create each stitch individually? What about decorative fills?

-James


----------



## gliderdigitizing

You can have look on Wilcom and experience's WINGS. Both have powerful features. You can customize decorations of fill by defining patterns in your own style. For example, you have a crocodile artwork and you want to make crocodile look real, you can create the fill and satin effects by defining patterns in your own style to look like a real crocodile. But these features are limited in fully-automated software. Manual digitizing software is more flexible as compare to auto-digitizing software.

Regards
Glider Digitizing


----------



## GARCON

Two issues have been mentioned. One is whether you can convert vector automatically into a digitized file for embroidery. There are some components of digitizing programs that will do an initial conversion but these are usually part of the larger (not free) programs and the initial output is not meant to be of sufficient quality to go directly to production. Even after the initial conversion, a professional will have to tweak the file (sometimes extensively) for quality and to make it right for the specific product, size and usage. Two is whether you can convert a dst embroidery file to a "windows based" file. First, this is a vague question since "windows based" file can be pretty much anything that can come off of your computer and includes all forms of raster and vector formats. You can output a digitized file to jpeg or other versions but it will not be of a quality that should be used for any type of professional output. Although some basic jobs can use high quality bitmaps, tiffs or jpegs - and some jobs will be converted to a raster format (RGB/CMYK/4CP) or have embedded raster components prior to output - I generally do not recommend use of raster images for printing output. When possible, you should use vector formats (or at least retain vector formats for those components of multi-formatted files integrating raster and vector). Realize this is a general statement. "Printing" can be coming off full-color printers, color copiers, offset printers or color-separated for screen printing or may not be printing at all (embroidery, plotting/cutting of vinyl, stencils, etc.) so you have to know your product and the embellishment process to know whether your source art file is created or output in a manner that works for the desired product and situation.


----------



## Jeneen

Is is possible to convert a .dst file to a high resolution image? I've run into a problem and have no idea on how to get it fixed. See, we paid a company to design a logo for us. They gave us the logo in .dst format and a low resolution .jpg image. This was 4 years ago. We are currently working on a project that requires us to blow up or logo to a big size. The problem is that it pixelates.

I have emailed the company that designed the logo and asked if it was possible to get a high resolution version of our logo to no avail. I have not received a response in a week. I do not have the software to even view the .dst nor do I know anyone who does.

So my question is, what would it cost to get a .dst file converted to a high resolution image (.png, .jpf, .psd, etc)?


----------



## digitizewedo

Hi guys, for those who want to convert a ai file or cdr file to stitches Pulse Microsystems makes a plugin for both corel or Adobe that allows you in those programs to convert any artwork file to stitches quite easily, depending on how the artwork was created, only thing you need to really know is how to use those programs, have internet and and have the plugin, i use it and works sweet its about a third of the price compared to there digitizing systems. 

Embroidery i2 - Create embroidery INSIDE CorelDRAW Adobe Illustrator


----------



## Melk

Hi guys. I'm new to embrodering first of all. But my goal is to get my boat logo onto a t-shirt by my friends embrodering machine. The logo is only text and in one color. So not complex at all. I have the logo in vector format. If someone could help me digitize it, I would be very greatful. The logo is for an old former boat manufacturer so there is none business profit for me inn this. I will offcourse pay for the service if the result is usable. The vector art is made in CorelDraw, and the file I need is Melco .exp file.

Can anyone help me, I will only pay with paypal cause I live far, far away from USA 

I can email the vector logo to those who want to.

The logo is the same as the Jpeg file I have posted


----------



## richt74

Hi Melk

I can digitise your logo for you! Pm me all the info and details and we can go from there!

Thanks

Richt74


----------



## stljam

I was hoping you all might comment on how difficult a project it would be converting an EPS of this logo into an embroidery photo (where it would fit on the relative scale - simple file to convert to complex). We are going to use in on hats and I have downloaded two free progams, one that even lets you lay in the bmp file of the photo as a helper but I am completely new.

I'm trying to figure out if I am going to take the time to try and do it myself or find someone to do it.

Of course the black in the photo is just a background and would not be a part of the embroidery file.

Any thoughts?

st louis jets :: StLouisJets.jpg picture by stlgoalie1973 - Photobucket


----------



## richt74

Hi stljam
Do you want the logo digitised into an embroidery file? Pm me if you want as I can digitise it for you!?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## laz0924

If you are new send it out much easier


----------



## zoom_monster

The best way to answer this is to have you do both. If you get it done by a seasoned pro, you might understand that when done right... It's no just a matter of " converting" it. If you have this file digitized you will better understand what to shoot for. If you're not familiar with embroidery its hard to know if the auto features are giving you what you need. Be careful though, There are plenty of people that will take your money. Get an example of a similar type of logo and test the quality first and make sure that the digitizer knows the machine, fabric and final size


----------



## gdmarlo

MikeyDude said:


> I'm looking to convert a .dst file back into a jpg or similar... My boss had some t-shirts made up a while ago with the company logo on, unfortunately he didn't keep the jpg file, he only has a .dst file... HELP!?


Did you ever get this taken care of?
Do you have embroidery software?
My software with let you kick out a file from a .dst but I am not sure how good (resolution) the jpg will be.


----------



## cloudz9

Try Pulse abassador its free and works a treet!


----------



## markny

PLEASE CAN ANY ONE HELP ME..... I created a logo in photoshop and I need to make it into a .dst file so I can have it made into a logo. I have photoshop and coreldraw but I dont understand how to convert it.. Can I use any of these programs to make it a .dst file... any help please


----------



## myfinishingtouch

There isn't a program that will convert your photoshop file to a .dst. You will need a digitizing program to do that. But if you're getting the logo embroidered on a garment your embroiderer will be able to get it digitized into a .dst for you. They may or may not charge you for this service however.


----------



## inobu

Markny,

There are 3 process that you have to go through in order to create a sew out or embroidery product. 

1. Image creation.
2. File conversion
3. File sew out.


1. The image must be created with a vector based program. Vector based programs like Adobe Illustrator and Corel Draw. These are not to be confused with Photoshop or Corel Paint which create bit map or pixel based images. 


2. The file conversion or Digitizing is a process where the out line of an shape is converted to locations or x y coordinates for the needle to place a stitch creating the shape with thread instead of ink.

3. The sew out is where the machine reads the file identifying which color/needle to use and where to drop the stitch. 

The quality of the sew out is based on how well the stitching coordinates, needle path and direction is laid out.


Your first step is to convert or redraw the image in Coreldraw then fine someone to digitize it.


----------



## markny

The place that will sew it wants to charge me for doing it unless I can bring them as a .dst file. Last night I was able to down load a program called Embird as a free trial but after I went through the whole process and made the image stitch like the program wont let me save


----------



## inobu

Markny,

You have to reason out a few things. You are burning up hours trying to save a few dollars but losing in the long run. 

There is no way you can yeild a decent file in such a short amount of time using a trial program. The quality of your sew out is based on the quality of the digitizing. 

What is going to happen?......

You are going to take your dst file to the embroider. He is going to load and run your file. What ever it produces will be the result of your "self digitizing". 

Chances are you will say that its could be his machine or setup. He will pull one of his files and show you a neatly run sew out proving that his machine is fine and that your dst file is the problem. 

What ever the piece you gave him will be ruined by your dst file. If he is nice he will advise you to proof it first but may charge you to do it.

Easiest way is to pay him to do it and give it a thumbs up or down. 

Just to let you know the low end software that embroiders use cost $2000.... the high end is $15000 

embird is $165 basic and $7XX.00 for everything. It will not yeild much.


----------



## tfalk

Most embroidery software programs have the capability to create a stitch file from an image, be it vector or raster. The only people who will tell you that this will produce a garment you would want to sell are the people who are selling the software. Anyone who has used these capabilities will tell you the same thing, it's just a starting point, and you need to do some to a lot of tweaking to get an acceptable result.

As said above, pay someone who knows what they are doing to create the file for you. It will save you a lot in the long run.

If you are contracting with an embroiderer to produce the final garment, your best option is to also contract with them to produce the file. That way, THEY are responsible for the finished result. If you provide them with a file and it doesn't stitch out well, who's problem is it, their problem or your problem? Why deal with it?


----------



## Xposedigitizing

As i knew, if you want the vector format file to be JEF, SEW and DST file, you must use the digitizing software to digitize it out, and downlaod the file to your machine for sewing.


----------



## alstephen

As tfalk wrote that is the best advice. We do embroidery and can convert stuff, but it's not free. Each design is different and knowing how the embroidery works really makes a difference when digitizing. We have seen many digitized designs that needed to be redone because the stitching steps were wrong. If you pay the embroiderer to digitize it they are responsible for it. Otherwise you may not get why you really won't if the converted artwork doesn't stitch right.

Oh - and just so you know, any design that we create or convert we test stitch it out to insure it works. Best practice.


----------



## jackiedoherty66

Hi does anyone know is it possible to change a DST file to an EPS?? New company and strapped for cash so was wondering if this is possible at home because i have already paid for the embroiderers to set up the DST file and only want the print for docket books etc and she said they have to redo it if i cant get it in that file so was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible or should i just bite the bullet and pay again  Mother of 2 thats y i have to be tight financially lol


----------



## philipfirth83

jackiedoherty66 said:


> Hi does anyone know is it possible to change a DST file to an EPS?? New company and strapped for cash so was wondering if this is possible at home because i have already paid for the embroiderers to set up the DST file and only want the print for docket books etc and she said they have to redo it if i cant get it in that file so was wondering if anyone knew if it was possible or should i just bite the bullet and pay again  Mother of 2 thats y i have to be tight financially lol


You can convert the embroidery file to a vectored file using Wilcom ES. I will send you a pm with my email address, email me the dst and I will convert it for you.


----------



## 198646

I've spent the last 13 years or so in the film industry digitizing and rendering just about everything imaginable. That said, a friend of mine asked if I could help him out with converting files for his embroidery business. Seems harmless enough, but my inner binary bits starting flashing zeros when I thought about his request in detail. So here I am.

I'd like to gleen enough knowledge that I can understand what the process is and what is needed before I commit to investing my time and helping out. This could be fairly simple but then again it could be more detailed than I ever imagined. I know from experience it's usually garbage in gets you garbage out.

Assumed process: 2D image (jpg, png, tiff, bmp) > vector image saved in eps format > contoured image probably dtg format

Typical condition: 2D rendering of a three color image.


To me a vector image is an image with x,y coordinate information. This is what he wants me to specifically convert for him. However I'm unsure how this relates to multiple colors and specifically what information he needs in the final output image. For instance do the solid colors need to have a raster applied, etc? What parts does his stitch software handle and does all he really needs is a trace?

Thanks for your help in advance. Anything you can share will go a long way in my decision to help or not. Especially if what he really needs for the best quality output is a bit by bit hand vectoring of every image. I have no idea what tolerances are acceptable what dpi he should be working in, etc. Also what typically is the going rate for converting these images. I know there's probably tons of folks that must do this as a supporting role for income, right?


----------



## digitizewedo

Its not as simple as just converting the file, most designs need to be adjusted for the fabric, the application and the design. What works in print doesn't always work for embroidery. You will need specialized software to make a file. If your converting it to a vector file make sure you remove all unnecessary layers, contact me if you have further questions


----------



## 198646

I was sure it wouldn't be. However I don't have to concern myself with the stitch file as he has software for that. So what I'm asking specifically is what is needed in order to prepare the file for his software?

2D Image > stuff that needs to happen > his stitch software.

I'm sorry if my question is proprietary in nature or something. I'm sure I can figure it out but it should would be great to get some input from the pros.

Thanks.


----------



## philipfirth83

SewULikeMe said:


> I was sure it wouldn't be. However I don't have to concern myself with the stitch file as he has software for that. So what I'm asking specifically is what is needed in order to prepare the file for his software?
> 
> 2D Image > stuff that needs to happen > his stitch software.
> 
> I'm sorry if my question is proprietary in nature or something. I'm sure I can figure it out but it should would be great to get some input from the pros.
> 
> Thanks.


"stuff that needs to happen" When you digitize a 2d image into an embroidery file you are creating all the information the machine needs to function. You need to walk the design from beginning to end, building up the design from the back to the front. You need to use a number of functions and different stitch types to create it properly.

You will use running stitches, tatami stitches, satin stitches you need to compensate for the fabric being sewn onto (the design will look perfect on the computer screen but wont align properly when stitched). 

It isnt easy, you could do with watching a couple of design running on the machine to see how they stitch out, this will give you a very basic understanding on how it works.

It also needs optimizing so it stitches in the shortest amount of time, which means grouping all colours together where possible to cut down on trims and colour changes.

Best of luck


----------



## 198646

I'm sure I'm just not asking the question right.

His stitch software will handle all the fabric types, mapping the stitching, and so on. I only need to get him an image format his software can create the rest of it from.

I'm starting to get an odd feeling like I'm out of place here. I've spent weeks working on just 10 minutes in a film and I've never been this discouraged when I've run up against a challenge I needed iinput on. 

Thanks again, I'll keep trying until I make sense.


----------



## philipfirth83

Automatic conversion doesnt work very well, U can use a vectored file to do automatic conversion but I have never used it.

You should choose the type of stitch to be used and manually adjust for pull compensation etc, the software shouldn't decide them. 

If it was easy as getting a vectored file and letting the software do it there would be no need for digitizers, You need hands on knowledge and experience to get the file correct, It takes many years to learn it correctly. 

What software has your friend got? Can you post a jpeg of the image he wants as well?


----------



## richt74

SewULikeMe
It doesn't really matter what format or what type of image you give him...if he is to digitise the file manually. Obviously high res images are great but not always necessary! You could hand draw an image and I could reproduce it for embroidery in exactly the same way as if u have the the same version in vector! Obviously if the design is complex and detailed you would prefer a clear image but if I don't I use my own imagination and digitising experience to finish the design


----------



## 198646

.... I give.

It's easier negotiating with Pixar.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## richt74

Negotiating? Our replies are trying to give you more insight to embroidery and what's required.
I would speak to your friend who has the embroidery software who will let you know what he needs. That's the best way I think. All I was trying to say is that a normal jpeg is sufficient to digitise with.


----------



## 198646

No problem. I appreciate the help.


----------



## splathead

Sounds to me like he has vector files and needs them converted to jpg before his embroidery software can see it. He should be able to convert them himself with his vector software. Just export to jpg. Really no need in bringing in a Pixar film digitizer for that.


----------



## zoom_monster

SewULikeMe said:


> I'm sure I'm just not asking the question right.
> 
> His stitch software will handle all the fabric types, mapping the stitching, and so on. I only need to get him an image format his software can create the rest of it from.
> 
> I'm starting to get an odd feeling like I'm out of place here. I've spent weeks working on just 10 minutes in a film and I've never been this discouraged when I've run up against a challenge I needed iinput on.
> 
> Thanks again, I'll keep trying until I make sense.


You can prepare a file to be more embroidery "friendly" and also more friendly to a "conversion process" but those two are no neccesarily the same.....
In order for you to do this, You first need to know what to expect. If you were to go to Taget or walmar or any store that sells mass produced items, You will find that embroidery is a lot simpler. Small text and detail can only be made so small and colors need to be made fewer if you want a design that will embroider well. If you think "old school design".. simple and to the point and keep line weight fatter than 1mm this will be a good starting point. If "this guy" has the software, he will still need to give your design a sequence. This is very important and there is nothing that you can do (unless you really understand the process) that will help a computer program interpret that part.

If you are at all familliar with other static artforms that can be "converted" you will realize that the job is just not that simple untill we can see the context of what you want the end user to experience. I'm sure that some day you will have some guy scan in a story board and export a video, but you'll still need the experience of the expert to get a sellable result.

You can get an excellent virtual stitch-out using the info previously given, but the programer (digitizer/puncher) will have a lot of behind the scene work to do.
1. Simple and to size
2. Stroke weight 1mm minimum
3. let the artist know what you envision. His expertise will let you know what's possible given your substrate and location.
4. If your digitizer cannot explain what he needs from you. Find one who can. It's all about communication.


----------



## bungy

SewULikeMe said:


> However I don't have to concern myself with the stitch file as he has software for that. So what I'm asking specifically is what is needed in order to prepare the file for his software?
> 
> 2D Image > stuff that needs to happen > his stitch software.


Using your flowchart *2D Image > stuff that needs to happen > his stitch software*

*2D Image * - you create art (vector or raster) on your computer using your preferred image/drawing software.

*stuff that needs to happen* - export finished art in a format your friend can use with his embroidery software, send file to friend.

*his stitch software* - he imports art into embroidery software > creates stitch file using embroidery software > loads newly created stitch file into embroidery machine or sends to an embroiderer > stitch garment > Job done 

Your friend should be able to tell you what file formats their software is able import.
As a guide, most decent programs allow importing of raster files (jpg, bmp, png, etc) and some will also import vector files as well (wmf, eps, cdr).

It will also help if you understand some of the limitations of the embroidery process.

There are a number of considerations to keep in mind when designing a logo you want embroidered. 
Embroidery is not the same as printing (screen or digital).
What looks good on a business card or letterhead may not work for embroidery.
*DO NOT *expect detail any finer than you can draw with a fine felt-tip pen (approx 0.4mm) 

• Thread is of a standard thickness, approx 0.4mm. Tiny strokes for detail/emphasis and small lettering are often not possible in embroidery. 
• Shading is easier to do in Screen printing and on paper than it is in thread. 
• When sewing on a cap. Detailed outlining is often unsuccessful as the register can be lost mid design.
This does not happen when the embroidery is done before the cap is assembled, but this is only an option on custom made caps. 
•When designing on a fabric with a pile or heavy texture eg Fleece, Terry Towelling etc, thin lines can often sink into the fabric pile or texture. 
• Small lettering, excessive detail or very small shapes don't lend themselves to reproduction in thread.
They are difficult to work with, and don't look good on the finished product.
Lettering should be at least 5mm (approx1/4") high or taller to sew out best. 
• An embroidered design is a special kind of graphic.
It is made of thread instead of ink, so it has a different texture and sheen.
In an area filled with stitches, there are about 64 stitch rows in every 25mm (1").
In graphic terms, that would be "low resolution."
That means that artwork (especially subtle curves and feathery effects) needs to be emulated rather than reproduced.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AffyDigitizing

send us eps or jpg file we will convert it in to .dst, emb, jeff, pof with less cost

mail us [email protected]


----------



## laz0924

This thread was started in 2006, I think he's got it by now.


----------



## codyjoe

Why are people still commenting on this? It's been 7-years! I can't believe I'm even commenting on this at all.


----------



## splathead

codyjoe said:


> Why are people still commenting on this?


Says he who's commenting on a 3 week old post to a 7 year old thread.

Just think, had it not been for your post, this thread would have never seen the light of day again. Now you've condemned it to another round of posts.


----------



## codyjoe

splathead said:


> Says he who's commenting on a 3 week old post to a 7 year old thread.
> 
> Just think, had it not been for your post, this thread would have never seen the light of day again. Now you've condemned it to another round of posts.


For the love of god, what have I done? I've opened Pandora's box!


----------



## robb417

Since Pandora's box has been opened...Can someone convert an AI to DST for me? I am computer stupid - and I need help...


----------



## mwolda

cloudz9 said:


> Try Pulse abassador its free and works a treet!


Thank you! I had the same issue and found this thread. I was able to install Silverlight and then use the Pulse Ambassador tool to atleast see what was in the DST file and convert it to a PDF. I know this is an old thread, but it came up in a search on this issue. Problem solved. THANKS!


----------

